

US DEA agents arrest three 'contract assassins' - r0h1n
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24309220

======
pseingatl
But is all this real or a reverse sting dreamed up by the DEA? It seems a
little odd that those mean old Colombians would hire a German and a former US
Army type to supervise the loading of an aircraft in Colombia for a flight to
New York. Wait a minute--that's beyond the range of piston aircraft.

It's one thing to interdict a narcotics organization. It's something else to
dream up spy novel scenarios, pay informants $$$ to entice knuckleheads to
sign up, and then announce arrests.

